# Play Date - Havanese Club of Northern California



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Havanese Club of Northern California 
2011 FUN DAY 

WHEN: Saturday, June 18th, 2011

WHAT TIME: 12:00 Noon - 4:00 PM Lunch will be served
WHERE: Susan's (McKennaSedona) home in Tracy, CA

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair (Sunscreen and hats always recommended in Tracy during summer months!) AND your Havanese, AND money for our fundraisers!

You do not have to be a member of the club to attend.

Fun Fundraisers: We will have a live (or silent) auction as well as a raffle. Come with a little spare cash and you may go home with some great items. If you would like to bring a donation for the raffle or auction, please do. Your donation does not have to be Havanese related or even dog related. People oriented items are appreciated too!

Your donations go to the Havanese Club of Northern California. Our club funds are spent on such things as:
Donations to Havanese Rescue Inc. on behalf of our club
Sponsorship of trophies and/or donation of items for the goody bags at the Havanese National Specialty
Sponsors entries at local dog shows
HCNC annual luncheon (This event is open to all, not just club members)
Club administrative fees (web site, post office box, insurance)
Play dates (which usually includes most or part of the food)

Please join us for a day of fun

RSVP by June 11th 
Please PM or email Susan to RSVP and to get address and directions. Email: susank(at)pacbell.net Please note that (at) should be @

The HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety. No puppies under 12 weeks of age please.

HCNC Board of Directors


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmm, sounds like FUN! is it going to be in a gated/fenced in area so the dogs can run free? 
I will put this on my calendar and see if I will be able to make it as the date gets closer! Tracy is about 4 1/2 hours away from me... so we'll see!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh yes, it is gated, fenced, and totally safe for all sized pups. We hold the event in our back yard instead of a park for this exact reason. People can relax and enjoy visiting with each other knowing that their pups are safe.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds great! We've never been to a playdate before! Hopefully we can make it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope so too Tammy. Play dates are lots of fun.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Tammy, you and Tillie need to come!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope I get to come this year. At this point it looks like a go and I even have a puppy, Cruze, to bring with me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, we do Katie!! I am thinking I might be able to bring the kids down and stay with my mom for a few days and go to the play date from there! Are you coming? Maybe we could carpool!  What time is the playdate going to be or did the first message state the when?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh, I see, noon-4pm, great time!
I also just realized Tillie will have JUST turned ONE!! her birthday is June 12th!! What a birthday present for her to get to finally play with her own kind!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pennie,Comet and I hope to get there too!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Tammy- of course we can carpool!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!! I'll send you an e-mail when we get closer to the date!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

is my 1/2 hav Ollie welcome? I've always wanted a full hav... I thought I'd start with 1/2. I kid, but I want to come and see all the fabulous havs! and of course donate to the cause.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sally, Comet and Pennie ~ we look forward to meeting you!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> is my 1/2 hav Ollie welcome? I've always wanted a full hav... I thought I'd start with 1/2. I kid, but I want to come and see all the fabulous havs! and of course donate to the cause.


Most certainly you and Ollie are more than welcome! Half Hav, Full Hav, we don't care. Especially since our menagerie also includes our Sheltie and my father in law's two Yorkies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan and Steve are great! Thank you for all your work!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Sally, Comet and Pennie ~ we look forward to meeting you!!


We are looking forward to going and meeting everyone!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Susan -
I'm pretty sure Snickers and Snoopy and I'll be able to make it. Not to sure if my Lynda will be able to find the time, but if she can we'll both be there. Snoopy turns a year old on June 10th so It'll be a good "Barkday" for him too :brushteeth: eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim, It will be great to see you and Snickers again and meet Snoopy, and Lynda too, if she can make it.

I'm having fun working out the menu since I have several weekends to try out recipes I haven't used before.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO looking forward to this playdate! Countdown is ON!!
DO I need to PM you to RSVP? I guess I probably should so I can get directions!
Also, I am wondering if it would be appropriate to bring my children (ages 9 and nearly 6)? If not, I can leave them with a friend, but they want to come see all the Havs play!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tammy, please do send me a PM or an email and I will send you directions. You have plenty of time though....
Yes, by all means bring your kids. They will have a lot of fun playing with all the dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Great. thanks!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this up as we are about a month away......

Havanese Club of Northern California 
2011 FUN DAY 

WHEN: Saturday, June 18th, 2011

WHAT TIME: 12:00 Noon – 4:00 PM Lunch will be served
WHERE: Susan’s (McKennaSedona) home in Tracy, CA

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair (Sunscreen and hats always recommended in Tracy during summer months!) AND your Havanese, AND money for our fundraisers! 

You do not have to be a member of the club to attend. 

Fun Fundraisers: We will have a live (or silent) auction as well as a raffle. Come with a little spare cash and you may go home with some great items. If you would like to bring a donation for the raffle or auction, please do. Your donation does not have to be Havanese related or even dog related. People oriented items are appreciated too!

Your donations go to the Havanese Club of Northern California. Our club funds are spent on such things as:
Donations to Havanese Rescue Inc. on behalf of our club
Sponsorship of trophies and/or donation of items for the goody bags at the Havanese National Specialty
Sponsors entries at local dog shows
HCNC annual luncheon (This event is open to all, not just club members)
Club administrative fees (web site, post office box, insurance)
Play dates (which usually includes most or part of the food)

Please join us for a day of fun 

RSVP by June 11th 
Please PM or email Susan to RSVP and to get address and directions. Email: susank(at)pacbell.net Please note that (at) should be @

The HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety. No puppies under 12 weeks of age please.

HCNC Board of Directors


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WahoooooO!! Can't wait!

Do we need to bring anything besides a chair and our hav??

SO looking forward to the playdate!!! It will be Tillie's 1st Birthday present and her first time playing with Havs!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bumping this up again since we are getting closer...

Havanese Club of Northern California 
2011 FUN DAY 

WHEN: Saturday, June 18th, 2011

WHAT TIME: 12:00 Noon – 4:00 PM Lunch will be served
WHERE: Susan’s (McKennaSedona) home in Tracy, CA

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair (Sunscreen and hats always recommended in Tracy during summer months!) AND your Havanese, AND money for our fundraisers! 

You do not have to be a member of the club to attend. 

Fun Fundraisers: We will have a live (or silent) auction as well as a raffle. Come with a little spare cash and you may go home with some great items. If you would like to bring a donation for the raffle or auction, please do. Your donation does not have to be Havanese related or even dog related. People oriented items are appreciated too!

Your donations go to the Havanese Club of Northern California. Our club funds are spent on such things as:
Donations to Havanese Rescue Inc. on behalf of our club
Sponsorship of trophies and/or donation of items for the goody bags at the Havanese National Specialty
Sponsors entries at local dog shows
HCNC annual luncheon (This event is open to all, not just club members)
Club administrative fees (web site, post office box, insurance)
Play dates (which usually includes most or part of the food)

Please join us for a day of fun 

RSVP by June 11th 
Please PM or email Susan to RSVP and to get address and directions. Email: susank(at)pacbell.net Please note that (at) should be @

The HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety. No puppies under 12 weeks of age please.

HCNC Board of Directors


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yippie! Can't wait!! only a few more weeks to go!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

:bump: :bump: :bump:

Wooo-hooooooo!!! 1 week till the Northern CA Havanese club playdate! 
Can't wait!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

All is good and Tillie and I are looking forward to meeting up with everyone TOMORROW!!!! yippeee! :whoo:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are there photos from the playdate? I'd love to see me some cuteness!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Are there photos from the playdate? I'd love to see me some cuteness!


I was wondering the same thing. We want pictures!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't take any photos unfortunately. There were some people there with cameras but I'm not sure if they are members of the forum. 
The play date was successful! We had 50 people and at least as many dogs. We had Havs of every color, as well as 2 Yorkies, 1 Sheltie, 1 Biewer Terrier, and 1 Chinese Crested (Lots of Havs have non-Hav siblings...LOL). We feasted on Tri-tip, BBQ chicken, pulled pork, macaroni and cheese from Famous Dave's, various salads, strawberry zinfandel trifle, chocolate cupcakes, and cheesecake bites! Yum!. The raffle was fun. The club earned some money and some folks went home with some fun items.


----------

